# Strange uses for CA?



## DMGill (Dec 9, 2011)

Did a search on Amazon for CA. Things like denture adhesive and false eyelashes came up! Can you imagine.....!


----------



## BSea (Dec 9, 2011)

I've used it several times to get a really good grip on a pen blank.:biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had pen blanks use it to get a good grip on me!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 9, 2011)

works great to seal up those paper cuts that you may get on your fingers


----------



## Seer (Dec 9, 2011)

I used it to close some bandsaw oops on my fingers with many choice words and loud sounds, worked but boy did that s*&t burn like heck, but it saved an emergency room trip :biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2011)

I know for a fact CA is used in salt water aquariums for gluing corals, it's used in drum making, knot tying, speaker repairs, and on ballet slippers to harden the toe, just to name a few obscure uses.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 9, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> works great to seal up those paper cuts that you may get on your fingers


 We all talk about using this for cuts and things, but I wonder what it does in the blood stream. Hmmmmm

Lin.


----------



## tomas (Dec 9, 2011)

I recently used it to burn my finger.

Tomas


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 9, 2011)

I use it to attach drilled and tubed pen blanks to my workbench!


----------



## Haynie (Dec 9, 2011)

When opening a new CA bottle it helps to have a little squirt on your fingers when the tip is breached, so you have a nice firm grip on the razor while you cut the rest.


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 9, 2011)

snyiper said:


> I have had pen blanks use it to get a good grip on me!!



LOL, Glenn


----------



## mick (Dec 9, 2011)

I've used it to make work shirts out of perfectly good shirts! ( I was only be in the shop a sec)


----------



## Curly (Dec 9, 2011)

I have glued washers to nuts and then to the jaws of a long open ended wrench. That let me get them to an inaccessible location and start turning the bolt with the other hand. Once started they break free when tightened or the wrench wiggled. A big frustration saver. 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## reddwil (Dec 9, 2011)

Lets just say that I currently have a gap in my beard, and I'm still not sure how it got there


----------



## renowb (Dec 9, 2011)

I saw a movie, don't recall what it was, but this guy glued this womans mouth shut....hmmmm that gives me an idea...


----------



## Haynie (Dec 9, 2011)

Heard about women using CA as a means to punish their husbands for cheating.  Yeah I'll let your imagination tackle that one.


----------



## ve3bax (Dec 9, 2011)

renowb said:


> I saw a movie, don't recall what it was, but this guy glued this womans mouth shut....hmmmm that gives me an idea...



i can see the headline already... "Spring TX man found glued to toilet seat after wife finds off the cuff comment on internet forum" :biggrin:

--Dave


----------



## DMGill (Dec 9, 2011)

:rotfl:ROFL!!! These are "normal" ... um ... uses? for CA, but nobody's used it to glue in their teeth?!:smile-big:

My doctor has told me to use super glue on cuts, so it must be ok. Right? 

Gluing washers, nuts and wrenches is a great tip! Thanks for that one.


----------



## Tage (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, I hear they even use it as a finish for pens!  Go figure!:biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 9, 2011)

I can state for a fact that instead of stitches on a surgery, you guessed it. That is what the surgeon said and a shirt riding on hardened glue edges confirmed it.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Dec 9, 2011)

I once used CA to stick a small brass tube (7 mm I think) to an otherwise perfectly good mandrel.  Stuff really worked good.  Still use the mandrel in the shop just not for turning pens.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 9, 2011)

I heard a rumor that a spilled puddle of thin CA will lay on the bench until someone rest their forearm in it.  That wasn't me, just a rumor I heard somewhere.

Charles


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2011)

Did you know you can use CA to glue yourself to yourself?


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 9, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> Did you know you can use CA to glue yourself to yourself?



I did err I mean someone I know did some random research on that a while ago and it seems to be a true statement. :redface:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2011)

greenmtnguy said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know you can use CA to glue yourself to yourself?
> ...



Seems to be. I mean, I've never tried it...... No, really!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 9, 2011)

well at least all seem logical.  My son was "stumbling" on the net and found via amazon.  The latest call of duty vid game, and what others also purchased along with the game were, Adult Diapers.....


----------



## renowb (Dec 9, 2011)

HaHa! I hope she don't read this!!



ve3bax said:


> renowb said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a movie, don't recall what it was, but this guy glued this womans mouth shut....hmmmm that gives me an idea...
> ...


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 9, 2011)

Stiffens the toes in ballet slippers huh? Sounds like a cheap alternative to Viagra to me. Might need to keep that in mind for a few decades up the road.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 9, 2011)

I've used it to keep my leather work gloves from falling off the shelf over my lathe... also prevented the little plastic box that I keep my CA applicators in from falling off the shelf too...


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 9, 2011)

Atherton Pens said:


> I once used CA to stick a small brass tube (7 mm I think) to an otherwise perfectly good mandrel.  Stuff really worked good.  Still use the mandrel in the shop just not for turning pens.



I don't know if you care too much, but a candle lit and placed under the tube will let you get the tube off the mandrel with pliers safely. Had to do it once or twice now. Also used it to get some tubes that stuck halfway into a blank free from partial imprisonment.


----------



## dartman (Dec 9, 2011)

I have used it to reattach a cap on my front tooth.Used it on a friday night and the dentist worked reeeeal hard to get it off a few weeks later.


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 9, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> works great to seal up those paper cuts that you may get on your fingers


 
while we would like to think CA is for finishing pens, actually it was originally developed as a field dressing application for closing wounds. Like so many things, it has so many practical uses beyond what it was originally intended to do.


----------



## ssajn (Dec 9, 2011)

I used it once to glue my shoe to the floor so I wouldn't loose it. 
Did that one at work. Had a heck of a time getting it up. The shoe that is. (Get your minds out of the gutter)


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 9, 2011)

WOW. What a wonderful product CA is. Read all of the great uses for such a simple product.


----------



## RustySplinters (Dec 9, 2011)

i had a bandsaw oops today but im too afraid to seal it up with CA. hurt too much without doing so.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 9, 2011)

Fuming for finger prints.


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 9, 2011)

mick said:


> I've used it to make work shirts out of perfectly good shirts! ( I was only be in the shop a sec)


 
I've got a closet full of "good work shirts" and the wife has a bunch of dust cloths that she lets me use.
gordon


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Dec 10, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> greenmtnguy said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...


 
I've never _tried_ it... but I've _done_ it...


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 10, 2011)

Works great on split finger nails, also engine mount rubbers, CV Joint Boot repairs.
As well as giving yourself BAD coughing fits. makes people think you've got the flu, and they leave you alone. DAMHIKT
Kryn


----------



## rsulli16 (Dec 11, 2011)

it is used for sutures and closing cuts, pediatricians use it kids. i imagine they use a medical grade, wonder if thats medium or thick?
sulli


----------



## Rick P (Dec 12, 2011)

As folks have pointed out it is FDA approved for sutures, it is especially popular among cosmetic surgeons. I carry it in my field first aid kit right next to the tampons.......yes tampons, they are great for dressing puncture wounds. Yes I am being serious.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 13, 2011)

DMGill said:


> :rotfl:ROFL!!! These are "normal" ... um ... uses? for CA, but nobody's used it to glue in their teeth?!:smile-big:
> 
> My doctor has told me to use super glue on cuts, so it must be ok. Right?
> 
> Gluing washers, nuts and wrenches is a great tip! Thanks for that one.



I actually did that once. Was camping in the Rockies and a front tooth cap came off. Super glued it back on and it lasted about 6 months!!!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 13, 2011)

I use it instead of spending time getting stitches, but I will admit that the accelorator burns like hell.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 13, 2011)

I know of a guy who cleans his lathe with it! Really, the rag sticks to a rapidly spinning blank and clears away all those chips in the way!!!  I have never seen it ok, well ok I have seen it but it was not me!!!  :tongue:


----------



## wolftat (Dec 13, 2011)

Rick P said:


> As folks have pointed out it is FDA approved for sutures, it is especially popular among cosmetic surgeons. I carry it in my field first aid kit right next to the tampons.......yes tampons, they are great for dressing puncture wounds. Yes I am being serious.


 Takes a real man to admit that he carries tampons.....LOL.....Our unit used to carry them in our first aid kits. We had a new guy come in and he brought his own from home (his wife helped him), they were pads with wings.We all had a great laugh at that one and he never lived it down, but he had a good sense of humor about it.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 13, 2011)

The surgical stuff isn't as toxic as the stuff we use, I have both legs glued from the knees to just above the ankles and about 10 or 12 inches of my chest superglued back together after a Triple Bypass, I asked the surgeon and it is a different stuff than we get, I think it has less Cyanide in it.


----------



## animefan (Dec 13, 2011)

wolftat said:


> I use it instead of spending time getting stitches, but I will admit that the accelorator burns like hell.



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 14, 2011)

As anyone with a little prostratitus knows, when you got to go, you got to go NOW.  The urge hit me right after I spilled a little CA on myself.  There's a picture.  Nuf said.


----------



## Chris Bar (Dec 14, 2011)

Neighbor is a surgeon who used CA to close incisions (medical substance probably 100 times cost of grocery store tube).  Also recommended to close cuts in finger cuts...but clean wound first to prevent infection (ADMHIKT).  Also can be used to make mends when you tear toilet tissue....joking...really...perhaps only non-use .


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 14, 2011)

WORKS GREAT for teaching dogs to "sit"! The first time is a little time consuming, but after that, all you have to do is show the dog the bottle

JUST KIDDING! I love animals, no need to contact SPCA, AGAIN


----------



## Rick P (Dec 15, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > As folks have pointed out it is FDA approved for sutures, it is especially popular among cosmetic surgeons. I carry it in my field first aid kit right next to the tampons.......yes tampons, they are great for dressing puncture wounds. Yes I am being serious.
> ...


 
ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!! I can just see him opening his kit for inspection! Probably went over like battery powered socks at moose camp! Thanks man that was the perfect rounder to a really great day!:biggrin:


----------

